
How Differential Gear works - bearwithclaws
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4JhruinbWc#t=1m50s
======
movix
Interesting difference in the attention spans of the 1930's to now. 1:50 in
and still not a word of commentary on what this is about. How many people on
HN sat through this whole video?

"Recent studies show that Internet users spend as little as 50 milliseconds
scanning a website before deciding whether it is of value to them or not."
Source:
[http://www.messagingtimes.com/blog/2006/03/15/microcontent-m...](http://www.messagingtimes.com/blog/2006/03/15/microcontent-
missive-from-contentious-blog/)

~~~
thwarted
Heh, true. I had to skip ahead. That being said, this massive intro was more
entertaining than most intros you find on Youtube, but how long can anyone be
expected to watch the same three Motorcycle stunts/tricks? What stood out to
me was the short text scroll at the beginning. I was thinking "wow, people
even put slow, useless text at the front of their videos 50 years ago, it's
not just a Youtube phenomenon".

Nevertheless, an interesting video. I learned something; I've actually been
wondering exactly how that worked for a while (classic hacker attribute:
enough to think about it and perhaps determine it on my own, but not curious
enough to just look it up).

